# Live 8 on XM



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Does anyone know what channel number the Live 8 broadcast will be on.
I'm trying to find it online

Thanks


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

MrFooks said:


> Does anyone know what channel number the Live 8 broadcast will be on.
> I'm trying to find it online
> 
> Thanks


41 but if your onine why not go to www. :grin: xmradio.com


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

kwajr said:


> 41 but if your onine why not go to http://xmradio.com


----------

